# Toshiba HD-XA2!!!



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

http://www.watch.impress.co.jp/av/docs/20060903/ifa05.htm

Loading processing time appears to be down significanly (will have two processors)! Should have HDMI 1.3 (at this point mostly important for marketing)! Has the cability to process the newer audio formats! Outputs 1080P/24! 

Very interesting stuff... it'll be hard for even BB and it's big box brothers to promote BD over this .


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Hope to even see a more official announcement and more details from the Denver CEDIA on Thursday and Friday this week. Have not seen any real verification of 1080p/24 yet. :dunno: 

Bob


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

This weekends show should be the best in several years. It will be very exciting to hear about all the new 1080p related material (source material and displays).


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

What new audio formats that the current player doesnt have?

Also for the 1080p is it like the Samsung-Bluray where it converts it back and forth to get 1080p or is it a true native 1080p?

Nice to hear its improving though but I'll still be with my 720p projector for a few years before I would be able to take advantage of 1080p at all


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Well Toshiba has really announced it. Robert from ValueElectronics has said that the 1080p includes 1080p/24. Still need more details -- notice the last boldface below.

Bob

from: http://www.tacp.com/news/newsarticle.asp?newsid=131


> CEDIA, DENVER, CO - SEPTEMBER 14, 2006
> TOSHIBA ANNOUNCES INTRODUCTION OF SECOND GENERATION HD DVD PLAYERS
> Continuing to lead the evolution in high definition DVD, Toshiba introduces new HD DVD models and adds new features including 1080p output capability
> Toshiba America Consumer Products, L.L.C. ("Toshiba") announced today at CEDIA its second generation HD DVD players for the U.S. market. Building upon the success of its first generation units and the market's increased demand for high definition content, Toshiba will introduce two new HD DVD players - the HD-A2 entry level model and the top of the line HD-XA2 model.
> ...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's almost like they snuck in that last comment there about up-conversion.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

From the most recent reports the HD-XA2 does not output 1080p/24. This is a major disappointment to me! :hissyfit: I want to get a HD DVD player for my upstairs system since all the new DVDs I'm getting are only HD DVD (only 1 combo so far). But I'll wait for the right features -- might end up getting a HD DVD drive (burner?) when AACS is finalized (allowing managed copy to hard disk) and use WinDVD8 with my PC next to the HDTV.

Bob


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm hoping the 1st gen prices drop more before the release of the 2nd gen players. I might pick up a second HD-A1 if the price improves. 1080p isnt really an issue for me for a few more years


----------

